# Screencast software for Win 10



## URL (Aug 3, 2017)

Have seen that there are some VI members using screencast software, which is recommending to win 10?


----------



## d.healey (Aug 3, 2017)

OBS Studio - it can be a bit of a pain to set up, if you want to use it I can give you some tips


----------



## URL (Aug 3, 2017)

d.healey said:


> OBS Studio - it can be a bit of a pain to set up, if you want to use it I can give you some tips



Okey thanks!


----------



## URL (Aug 3, 2017)

Works great-is it possible to use webcam at the
same time when recording?


----------



## MChangoM (Aug 3, 2017)

I use and like Camtasia from Techsmith. Been using it for years so I've never really compared it to other offerings. It has a capable built-in editor, but I prefer to cut and add effects in Adobe CC.

UPDATE: Have installed and used the recommended OBS Studio for a few recordings. It is vastly better than Camtasia. And by a lot!


----------



## Farkle (Aug 3, 2017)

d.healey said:


> OBS Studio - it can be a bit of a pain to set up, if you want to use it I can give you some tips



I second OBS Studio. Very versatile, and you can put VST effects on the audio inputs on it. I have my Sonar mix as an input, my windows system software as an input, and my mic as an input. So I can put VST fx on my mic input to tighten up my VO. Little tricky to set up (I use my RME Fireface for loopback), but definitely worth it.

Mike


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 3, 2017)

OBS Studio all the way + it's free

Also get yourself Voice Meter Banana and Virtual Audio cable. Makes life easier when setting everything up.


----------



## URL (Aug 3, 2017)

Webcam recommendations that work with OBS studio, 1080p?


----------



## Farkle (Aug 3, 2017)

URL said:


> Webcam recommendations that work with OBS studio, 1080p?



Look for a Logitech 1080 camera, about 80 bucks. I use it, it's great.

Mike


----------



## d.healey (Aug 3, 2017)

Logitech C920


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 4, 2017)

Decided to make a quick video to show you how to set it up. Really easy.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 4, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> Decided to make a quick video to show you how to set it up. Really easy.



Good video. If you have a USB mic or your mic isn't running through the same interface as your DAW you can do this without voice meeter and just set up individual audio inputs in OBS, I route them to separate tracks too so I can edit the narration separately from the DAW audio.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 5, 2017)

I use bandicam with voicemeeter, works brilliantly!https://www.bandicam.com/


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 5, 2017)

elpedro said:


> I use bandicam with voicemeeter, works brilliantly!https://www.bandicam.com/



+1 for Bandicam. Used it for a long time until OBS got re-vamped and nudged it out the picture. I hope Bandisoft update the product soon to offer more and maybe remove the price-tag.


----------

